
NASA Just Found a Lost Spacecraft Orbiting the Moon - johnny313
http://gizmodo.com/nasa-just-found-a-lost-spacecraft-orbiting-the-moon-1793137314
======
maxander
If I were in charge of aiming the Deep Space Communications Complex radio
beam, I would likely find the temptation to 'accidentally' redirect it towards
Proxima Centauri for a second to be overwhelming. Hats off to those well-
behaved NASA engineers!

------
Neliquat
There is space junk orbiting the moon too? I lay awake at night contemplating
kepler syndrome.

~~~
dottedmag
And unlike Earth it can fly at any height, so watch out for the junk flying
into your head next time you're taking a walk on Moon.

